

The New Sex Scorecard  - kapilkaisare
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/200306/the-new-sex-scorecard

======
Mz
From what I have read so far, this has nothing to do with "keeping score"
sexually. It seems to be about physiological/medical differences between the
genders. Bad title, IMO.

